# Feedback Request



## Allen Repashy (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey Everyone,

As many of you know, I manufacture "SuperPig", the carotenoid supplement. This product has pretty much been designed for the dendro crowd, and I would guess 75% of the sales go to froggers like you guys here. 

I was wondering if I could get some feedback from you guys who are using it. My question is whether or not there is any bleeding out of color across the extreme end of the spectrums. For example, are all yellow frogs getting any orange coloration that would be considered unnatural... or are strawberry red frogs getting any orange coloration that is unwanted?

Carotenoids are really difficult to understand when it comes to their assimilation by different species, and I have been pondering the thought of whether or not the frogs pull the pigments they need and convert/reject the rest, or they pull unwanted carotenoids (so to speak) that effect their coloration in an unnatural way. 

Without any feedback, I would think that in general, frogs are getting a full spectrum of carotenoids in their diet, so reds and yellows. If this was the case, then we should see natural coloration when given full spectrum carotenoids. It is also possible though, that species have evolved into different colors based on those prevalent in their environment. 

My gut tells me that given high levels of carotenoids, that we could have some bleeding out, so I thought I would put it to the experts here for some feedback based on experience. 

The reason that I ask, is that it wouldn't really be too big of a deal for me to split up the ingredients and make a red only, and yellow only version if there are any of the issues described above. 

I think that if the full spectrum SuperPig is working and there aren't any issues, that it would remain the way to go because there is much more to carotenoids than just their pigment enhancing potential. The potential health benefits could be split by splitting colors due to the different properties of the individual ingredients.

I have added a pole to this thread, but feel free to elaborate.

Thanks in advance for your feedback, I am always trying to make improvements and it really helps. This stuff probably wouldn't exist if it wasn't for the feedback and contributions of the members here.

Allen Repashy


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Allen,

I got my order today, THANKS!!! 

Quick question on the packaging. Do you recommend keeping the product in the foil pack it comes in? Do you recommend storing it in the refrigerator?


----------



## Allen Repashy (Jul 17, 2009)

The foil pack will seal the product just as effectively as a jar. It is always a good idea to refrigerate any supplement if it is convenient and you don't use it up quickly. A good tip is to keep a small container with about a weeks supply in it that you can refill from the container in the fridge, that way, you aren't constantly taking it out from the cold environment to a warm, and then back, which can contribute to condensation.

Allen


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

I have not seen any color bleeding in my varadero, the orange has just got more intense can't say more metallic but the colors are excellent.


----------



## ESweet (Apr 13, 2009)

I can't imagine that any 'bleeding out' would occur. The diverse coloration within species, such as pumilio and tincs, seems to be from their ability to utilize the carotenoids/pigments available to them, not from having different carotenoids available. SuperPig is probably better left alone - not broke so no need to fix it =D


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

The color change is not as drastic as when I was able to get Naturose. With Naturose my Cits looked almost orange. The color changes I see with your product are not as noticeable as with Naturose.


----------



## Allen Repashy (Jul 17, 2009)

evolvstll

I am trying to figure out if what you are saying is a good thing, or a bad thing. Cits are supposed to be yellow, not orange, Right?  So are you saying that you want them to be more orange, or yellow?

If my thinking is right, then it is a good thing that they are not turning orange, but I could be wrong. LOL

Cheers, Allen


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

Sorry about that. It is a good thing with your supplement as they look more of their natural yellow variation.
When I used the Naturose the color change was 'over the top' as they looked an unaturally reddish as oppossed to the natural yellow. (Cits)


----------



## Allen Repashy (Jul 17, 2009)

Carotenoids really are a mysterious bunch of nutrients. I found an article on the use of carotenoids to enhance the color of Flamingos and was perplexed to find that Astaxanthin was the primary carotenoid in the feathers that gives them the pink color, BUT, they needed canthaxanthin in the diet to produce it.

Astaxanthin in the diet did little to produce astaxanthin in the feathers, and it was required that canthaxanthin in the diet was necessary and then converted to astaxanthin in the body, where the birds couldn't use dietary astaxanthin directly...... Strange stuff


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

0% Bleeding or issues with orange Terribilis, R. Variabilis, and Leucs. Leave it Allen. You are coming out with too many products, already and I can't keep up stocking it all.  haha


----------



## Allen Repashy (Jul 17, 2009)

I am happy to finally get this kind of feedback and put this to rest. 



MeiKVR6 said:


> 0% Bleeding or issues with orange Terribilis, R. Variabilis, and Leucs. Leave it Allen. You are coming out with too many products, already and I can't keep up stocking it all.  haha


Thanks for that, but unfortunately for you, now that I have been putting all my efforts into product development, you are gong to have to come up with some more space for new products  I have a lot of new ideas I have been working on that are nearly ready. I really like coming up with specialty products for small niches that the big manufactures just won't see as worth while. Because I am a passionate hobbyist, I just look for projects that personally interest me and places I think I can make a difference. 

SuperPig will never be a huge seller in the commercial pet market, in fact, I would say that the majority of it is going to Dendro keepers,though it seems to be finding its self into the tropical fish market also. I just enjoyed researching it, sourcing the ingredients, and putting it out there to see if it would get a following, which it has. 

I also have to admit that I enjoy coming up with crazy names for products and forcing people to repeat and live with them.. LMAO. How many people outside this small community would have a clue what a product called SuperPig was


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

I wouldn't change a thing. No color bleeding with any of my tincs or bicolor. Leucs look a little more vibrant, but are still yellow. The biggest change has been in my red galacts. When I first got them, I wasn't sure if they would be considered red or orange. They were adults and the seller told me he did not supplement for color. They are now very definitely bright red. 

FYI I only supplement 1-2 times a week with SuperPig. I do wonder if I would experience color bleeding if I used it every day.


----------



## Allen Repashy (Jul 17, 2009)

How are most of you guys using it...... Are you dusting flies directly? Are you using it as is, or are you regrinding it in a mortar and pestle? 

The particle size for SuperPig has been something that constantly eats at me. I looked into getting it ground superfine, or getting a classifier mill, but quickly realized that a mill to do what I want costs a hundred grand and to send it out for milling in the quantities I need would double the price of the product. 

Again, this product has taken on a life of it's own and is being used in a way I really never designed it for. A mortar and pestle is a great way to get a superfine grind and worth the effort imho, but if you guys are getting it to work as is, that is great to hear. 

Bottom line is that I realize it could be finer, but I just don't have an economical way to do it with so many different ingredients and them coming to me each from a different supplier across the globe.

While we are on the subject, I have finally acquired a source for a really nice and very fine powdered Krill, and the next production run of SuperPig will incorporate this ingredient also. Krill is an excellent secondary source for astaxanthin, as well as providing Omega 3 fatty acids and phospholipids.

Allen


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I regrind it as I need it. 

Ed


----------



## tim13 (Feb 1, 2011)

Id be willing to pay a bit more to get an equal amount of your product in smaller individually sealed containers or packages. If I can open it 1oz at a time and leave the others sealed until needed it would be great. I know packaging is more expensive, but id be willing to pay the difference. I use superpig less than the other supplements and end up throwing away some after six months. I use a lot of different supplements in rotation so the smaller the package the better for me. Maybe im all alone in this though....


----------



## Allen Repashy (Jul 17, 2009)

Four ounces is the smallest container I will make, so sorry, but no chance. the packaging cost is the same for small containers and it is twice the PITA to fill them, not to mention trying to get everything on the label to meet requirements. You would pay the exact same amount for one ounce as four ounces because of increased labor ofsetting material cost LOL. If you refrigerate 4 ounces and just remove a week or two's worth of product at a time, the refrigerated product will be fine for more than a year. 



tim13 said:


> Id be willing to pay a bit more to get an equal amount of your product in smaller individually sealed containers or packages. If I can open it 1oz at a time and leave the others sealed until needed it would be great. I know packaging is more expensive, but id be willing to pay the difference. I use superpig less than the other supplements and end up throwing away some after six months. I use a lot of different supplements in rotation so the smaller the package the better for me. Maybe im all alone in this though....


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Allen Repashy said:


> How are most of you guys using it...... Are you dusting flies directly? Are you using it as is, or are you regrinding it in a mortar and pestle?


I've been dusting flies directly. Now after reading this, I think I may regrind and refrigerate.


----------

